# Schaltauge ZR Race 7.0 2015



## Barnsch (11. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte ein Schaltauge für mein 2015er ZR Race. Bei der Online Suche bin ich nicht fündig geworden bzw. habe nur vergleichbare aber nicht das gleiche Schaltauge gefunden. Wäre super, wenn mir jemand sagen kann welches ich verwenden kann.




Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## filiale (11. März 2016)

Du hast doch eine X 12 Achse, oder ? Auf dem klize kleinen Bild schaut es so aus...Wenn dem so ist, brauchst Du das hier: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barnsch (11. März 2016)

Stimmt, ist eine X 12 Achse. Das Schaltauge aus dem Link hatte ich auch schon gefunden - die Form ist halt etwas anders und ich möchte nicht das falsche kaufen.


----------

